# Batman 2 Nintendo Wii - Skipping Intro?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

*Batman 2 Nintendo Wii - Saving & Skipping Intro?*

Anyone know how to skip the introduction at the beginning of this game?

Ive just bought this game for my 5yr old boy, but we are getting annoyed at having to watch the 5 minute intro everytime we play, the one with the award presentation!!!

Also, we are stuck in Batmans Cave with no obvious way out, other than to start from the beginning and have to live through that bludy ontro again!!!!!

Anyone know how to leave the cave?


----------

